# Uber 101: 1. Record Keeping



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber 101: 1. Record Keeping
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-101-1-record-keeping.10305/
Uber 101: 2. Where to Start
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-101-2-where-to-start.10319/
Uber 101: 3. Cancels
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-101-3-cancellations.10558/
Uber 101: 4. Puke
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-101-4-puke.10622/

So your a brand new waiting to be approved Uber virgin or your an old school vet who has done it with hundreds all over town?

Your an independent contractor, whether your actually making any money doing this or just telling yourself you are because you don't want a real job you need to keep accurate records. Lying to yourself about how many hours you spent doing this or how many miles you really drove is fine when you have to talk to mom or friends that know it's a Ponzi scheme anyways but you should not lie to your accountant. There are some important receipts you should keep and you should be logging your hours, your total miles spent during the time you are working, and the start and end odometer readings that correspond with those miles. Receipts are important too, but unless you can account for much higher expenses the IRS has been kind enough to calculate realistic (generous even) costs per mile that you will use on your tax return to calculate and reduce your tax obligation. Be warned though, you will probably be audited, and you will be asked for a mileage log of some sort, it must include odometer readings consistent with your return. If you do not have them be prepared to be ubcked.

Your record keeping can be simple, but it must be consistent, you could certainly use the camera on your phone, just make sure to back up the images somewhere, a simple paper log can be had from your nearest Staples for less than five bucks, or create an Excel worksheet that breaks down your hours, miles, cost of gas for that day or week, and graph it up pretty.

Gas, car washes, oil changes, alignment, basically any maintenance, but also tags and registration, interest paid, fines or other fees, and don't forget to log the miles needed to go and take care of these things throughout the year, they are deductible also. Its important to keep receipts, if you go in, any filling station should print you a receipt for cash gas purchases, just understand that at tax time you can either itemize your expenses out or you can claim the miles deduction, but not both. I have recently started using SherpaShare, its missing odometer tracking but it's a cool tool to track your financials.

Additional volumes to come... any additional advice on record keeping is welcome below.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Good thinking. Here are a couple more ideas:

There are some great apps that track your mileage automatically as soon as you move your car. I like TripLog, there are several others. Play around with them and see what you like.
I tend to pay cash for gas sometimes, and I have a special plastic wallet in the car to keep those receipts. I use my credit card/bank statements as an automatic log for other expenses.
Another huge money saver is doing a monthly car wash service, if one is available in your area. I pay $15 a month for unlimited car washes. This is a drive through kind, but I have seen full service ones in many places too. (Also tax deductible).


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

This will be very helpful for new drivers.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> So your a brand new waiting to be approved Uber virgin or your an old school vet who has done it with hundreds all over town?
> 
> Your an independent contractor, whether your actually making any money doing this or just telling yourself you are because you don't want a real job you need to keep accurate records. Lying to yourself about how many hours you spent doing this or how many miles you really drove is fine when you have to talk to mom or friends that know it's a Ponzi scheme anyways but you should not lie to your accountant. There are some important receipts you should keep and you should be logging your hours, your total miles spent during the time you are working, and the start and end odometer readings that correspond with those miles. Receipts are important too, but unless you can account for much higher expenses the IRS has been kind enough to calculate realistic (generous even) costs per mile that you will use on your tax return to calculate and reduce your tax obligation. Be warned though, you will probably be audited, and you will be asked for a mileage log of some sort, it must include odometer readings consistent with your return. If you do not have them be prepared to be ubcked.
> 
> Additional volumes to come... any additional advice on record keeping is welcome below.


What's ubcked?

Hours working aren't necessary for IRS purposes, however once you use your total miles driven to calculate an expense, it is interesting to figure out your net pay. I don't think getting audited for making $30k a year is likely. I mean that is what we are talking about for gross pay for 40 hours a week 50 weeks a year driving Uber right?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Understood, I'm sure I'll do an IRS lesson down the road, but for just your business records it would be smart to keep your time logged also, the more data you have the more you can dial your operation and account for your expenses, both monetary and time.

Ubcked is when your on the receiving end of an Uber cock up. Or for us Americans it's like what you do to your wife but Uber is doing it to you.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Good thinking. Here are a couple more ideas:
> 
> There are some great apps that track your mileage automatically as soon as you move your car. I like TripLog, there are several others. Play around with them and see what you like.
> I tend to pay cash for gas sometimes, and I have a special plastic wallet in the car to keep those receipts. I use my credit card/bank statements as an automatic log for other expenses.
> Another huge money saver is doing a monthly car wash service, if one is available in your area. I pay $15 a month for unlimited car washes. This is a drive through kind, but I have seen full service ones in many places too. (Also tax deductible).


$15 A month for an unlimited car wash ??? It's like $250 a month in Nyc


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I think she is talking about an express wash program, and not telling them it's for business. All of the self serve car washes here in Phoenix offer an unlimited package for around that price, for thirty to forty you get the full service unlimited, but I also tip the guys doing the work so it adds some cost above that, still very reasonable to have your ride ready for work everyday. I like the full service better because I don't get my Armani suit dirty, and I use the time to practice getting out of my vehicle like a baller, you know, like they show in the ads.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> I think she is talking about an express wash program, and not telling them it's for business. All of the self serve car washes here in Phoenix offer an unlimited package for around that price, for thirty to forty you get the full service unlimited, but I also tip the guys doing the work so it adds some cost above that, still very reasonable to have your ride ready for work everyday. I like the full service better because I don't get my Armani suit dirty, and I use the time to practice getting out of my vehicle like a baller, you know, like they show in the ads.


Self Service meaning you spray and wash the car yourself, full meaning you stay in your car and go through an automated car wash.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Not exactly, we have self serve where you drive through, then vacuum and clean the inside of the vehicle yourself, most have pressurized air and vacuums for free. Full service is traditional, drop it, go inside and watch ESPN, then tip your guy and drive away when it's done. Most full service washes offer both unlimited use plans here.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Self Service meaning you spray and wash the car yourself, full meaning you stay in your car and go through an automated car wash.


I'm talking about the one where you stay in the car and go through an automated wash with free vacuums and towels for you to use yourself if desired. I have seen regular full service car washes offering unlimited service also. The one I have is soapyjoes.com; the one I have seen unlimited regular wash is Auto Spa http://valenciaautospa.com/. I have the automated for bi- or tri-weekly use, and I go to a regular wash about once a month only because I can't reach the inside windows as well as they do and I don't have their magic touch to make them streak free


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Do you add the miles going to the pickup or just the trip?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Simon said:


> Do you add the miles going to the pickup or just the trip?


You add the miles going to the trip AND any miles returning from the trip (or heading to the next trip), even while empty. As long as you are on the app, or commuting to and from your base location, your mileage can be deducted. I almost said reimbursed. Wouldn't that be a hoot?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

If your working in real chunks of time, it should be your total miles for the outing. From when you leave your house until you return. If your part timing it, it will be harder to track but all miles should be logged, not just while on a fare. Again that will also include trips to the carwash, DMV, your local Uber office, and to get oil changes, tires, or other maintenance. Same rules apply, note your odometer readings for these trips too.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Good thinking. Here are a couple more ideas:
> 
> There are some great apps that track your mileage automatically as soon as you move your car. I like TripLog, there are several others. Play around with them and see what you like.
> I tend to pay cash for gas sometimes, and I have a special plastic wallet in the car to keep those receipts. I use my credit card/bank statements as an automatic log for other expenses.
> Another huge money saver is doing a monthly car wash service, if one is available in your area. I pay $15 a month for unlimited car washes. This is a drive through kind, but I have seen full service ones in many places too. (Also tax deductible).


That app trip log looks good, but typically you have to pay for the better version. Thanks for the info


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

That is going to be difficult to determine which is for personal use and which is for Uber use.... I will omit the driving to Car Wash and oil Changes and such and just track the Uber miles going to and from trips... weird one though I pop the app on while I am commuting from my day job.. guess I will omit those too. Thanks.. any follow up advice is appreciated.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That app trip log looks good, but typically you have to pay for the better version. Thanks for the info


Check the features of a few other free ones, try them out, see which ones you like best.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I came across an IRS one but I will just paper and pen it.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm old school I scribe it out, my wife is an accountant though, so she created a pretty awesome spreadsheet for me (so she could make sure this was worth doing). I give her my numbers she inputs them and it gives me breakdowns, forgot one other number I track is fuel cost, usually average it for the week, has been cool watching numbers go up as gas comes down. Paid $1.87 yesterday! I do track tips as well, not worth screwing with Uncle Sam.


----------

